# Linking Turns vs. Carving?



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

What's the difference between linking turns and carving? I know carving is more advanced, but I can't see the difference. 

Also, I am having trouble linking my turns. Should I keep a flat base, or should I lift up my edges when turning? My board always seems to bite in and I fall, especially making a toeside turn.

Thanks!


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

This is a common miss conception. When you push into a carve, you actually come out of the carve faster than you went in. Most kids these days just slide and think their carving.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

check the snowboard tutorials on youtube, especially carving


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

Zone said:


> ...you actually come out of the carve faster than you went in...


What if I come out of a carve going uphill huh?

The difference is subtle, linking turns can be carving and vice versa. But generally linking turns is regarded as a learning milestone while carving is a discipline. A discipline is a style made up of applied techniques, carving usually runs hand in hand with racing.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Linking a turn is merely going from heelside to toeside and viceversa. You engauge your edges enough to maintain control.


Carving is the act of turning agressively while on edge (either toe or heelside) like so


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

carving is a technique riding on the edge on a snowboard in a corner. in cars term it will be like drifting vs track racing.
linking turns is just switching between heel and toe edge. in cars term it'd be like turning left or right.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Carving is usually associated with going faster....however a good boarder can also carve at slow speed....but most folks just link turns by smearing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

*the difference is not subtle*

in a proper carve: speed, high lean and the weight of the rider combine to engage the sidecut of the board. the camber gets turned inside out and you ride that rail of the edge. It feels like the board is making the turn, because it is. you use the pop of that camber to switch edges and on you go. a true carve track will be about 1 inch wide with a bit of an offset gap where the edge change happens. a skidded turn, which is often also needed, is pretty much not all of the above. (yes, i know all boards are not cambered, and that one can carve a rocker board)

trenching/eurocarving _is_ a discipline in that the board for that is pretty much useless for anything else and that is what they do all day ,under the chair in a somewhat gay and irritating fashion statement.

carving is a technique, mixed with all the others to have a full, all mountain/freeride skillset

in my humble opinion.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

people who only carve is like track racers. they focus on grip and precision so much they dont realize there is so much fun doing something else.
carving is a tool in your pocket use it when you need. not saying skidding turns are bad things. they are great if the slope gets a little chaotic.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

speedjason said:


> people who only carve is like track racers. they focus on grip and precision so much they dont realize there is so much fun doing something else.
> carving is a tool in your pocket use it when you need. not saying skidding turns are bad things. they are great if the slope gets a little chaotic.


I've never seen so much garbage spewed into a post. 

Please change your profile pic to this:


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

speedjason said:


> people who only carve is like track racers. they focus on grip and precision so much they dont realize there is so much fun doing something else.
> carving is a tool in your pocket use it when you need. not saying skidding turns are bad things. they are great if the slope gets a little chaotic.


Nah. High speed carves on early morning groomers are some of the most fun I have all day. Besides, since when was trying to be a like a racer never fun? I could make the same statement for park rats who jib all day.

Not to derail this thread too much, but to the OP... always keep your board on edge when you want to turn. It should only be flat for a split second when you transition from edge to edge, otherwise, always keep an edge up, even a little.


----------

